# (richard) paul ferris



## Montydog13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Have just posted in the tugs thread (Jackson marine), then spotted this. I am writing a biography of a most extraordinary man - Paul Ferris. I have no exact dates but believe he worked on tugs for Jackson Marine in late 70s/early 80s, then became Master and did Gulf rig re-supply until mid 80s, returning to sea later in 80s for a short time. Sadly Paul died in 1995 anad destroyed most of his papers before he died so I am currently working rather blind. This is a huge chunk out of his life and I am most keen to talk to/ interview anyone who knew him or served with him. "Warts and all" views are accepted! Please reply here or PM me if you have any news - I suppose photos, memorabilia would be too much to hope for, but some memories would go a long way. Many thanks


----------



## OAA (Feb 23, 2017)

*Paul Ferris*

Hello MontyDog, did you finish the biography of Paul Ferris? Would be interested in reading it if available?
Thanks!


----------

